# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Card Mach 3 ZK Motion

## tuyentruong

Em chào các anh,
Em mới mua 1 card ZK Motion USB, đấu nối và set giống như trong hướng dẫn.
Cách đây mấy ngày em chạy thử thì các trục xyza và động cơ hoạt động bình thường. 
Nhưng hôm nay em thử lại thì các trục và động cơ không hoạt động, mach3 vẫn nhận card bình thường, khi điều khiển thì số trên màn hình mach3 vẫn nhảy.
Cho em hỏi tình trạng như vậy thì card bị hỏng hay có nguyên nhân nào khác không?
Cảm ơn các anh nhiều.

Đính kèm 78491

----------


## dungvu.129

> Em chào các anh,
> Em mới mua 1 card ZK Motion USB, đấu nối và set giống như trong hướng dẫn.
> Cách đây mấy ngày em chạy thử thì các trục xyza và động cơ hoạt động bình thường. 
> Nhưng hôm nay em thử lại thì các trục và động cơ không hoạt động, mach3 vẫn nhận card bình thường, khi điều khiển thì số trên màn hình mach3 vẫn nhảy.
> Cho em hỏi tình trạng như vậy thì card bị hỏng hay có nguyên nhân nào khác không?
> Cảm ơn các anh nhiều.
> 
> Đính kèm 78491


Theo mình cần kiểm tra như sau:
1. Kiểm tra còn Plugin không, hay lỡ tay xóa lúc nào không biết. Về cơ bản Mach3 vẫn nhận thì mình nghĩ là plugin OK, chỉ là kiểm tra lại cho chắc thôi.
2. Kiểm tra các cài đặt động cơ trong Mach3 đã đúng chưa? Thường thì mặc dù Mach3 đã nhận nhưng chân các động cơ chưa cài đặt hoặc cài đặt chưa đúng thì cũng không chạy được.
Sau lần chạy lần trước bạn có cài lại phần mềm Mach3 không? Nếu có thì những cài đặt lần trước sẽ bị mất, plugin trong thư mục Mach3 tại ổ cài đặt (thường là ổ C) vẫn còn nên vẫn nhận card Mach3, chỉ có các thông số là bị mất hết thôi. Nếu trong trường hợp này thì cài lại thông số trên Mach3 là chạy lại được bình thường.

Bạn thử kiểm tra lại xem nhé.

----------

tuyentruong

----------


## tuyentruong

> Theo mình cần kiểm tra như sau:
> 1. Kiểm tra còn Plugin không, hay lỡ tay xóa lúc nào không biết. Về cơ bản Mach3 vẫn nhận thì mình nghĩ là plugin OK, chỉ là kiểm tra lại cho chắc thôi.
> 2. Kiểm tra các cài đặt động cơ trong Mach3 đã đúng chưa? Thường thì mặc dù Mach3 đã nhận nhưng chân các động cơ chưa cài đặt hoặc cài đặt chưa đúng thì cũng không chạy được.
> Sau lần chạy lần trước bạn có cài lại phần mềm Mach3 không? Nếu có thì những cài đặt lần trước sẽ bị mất, plugin trong thư mục Mach3 tại ổ cài đặt (thường là ổ C) vẫn còn nên vẫn nhận card Mach3, chỉ có các thông số là bị mất hết thôi. Nếu trong trường hợp này thì cài lại thông số trên Mach3 là chạy lại được bình thường.
> 
> Bạn thử kiểm tra lại xem nhé.


Cảm ơn anh dungvu.129,
Em đã kiểm tra và cài đặt theo manual của card nhưng vẫn không được.
Em gửi anh mấy ảnh trong manual của nó do em úp lên diễn đàn không được.

----------


## nhatson

túm thằng bán hàng vs thàng sx mà dí nó hỏi  :Smile:

----------

cuong

----------


## dohieu3000

Cho em hỏi ngu 1 cái vì sao phải đầu tư  con ZK mấy triệu để dùng khi có thể dùng 1 cái bob 4-500k vậy ạ. Vì bản thân em cắt dịch vụ ngày nào cũng cắt 9-10h liên tục,  đang dùng tạm con bob 500k cắt thấy cũng ổn định (cổng LPT).  Tiền nhiều thì nó tốt hơn rồi nhưng em google hoài ko thấy nó tốt hơn chổ nào. Em hỏi để nếu có lợi ích hơn hẳn thì em cũng đầu tư 1 cái, càng dùng càng mê mach3 hơn NCstudio. Ko lẽ chỉ để dùng USB thay LPT mà phải đầu tư như vậy?

----------

